# Where to DL the CM Updater?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm looking for the new CM Updater app. It's bugging me that I can't find it. Feel like I'm overlooking something. Any help out there?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> I'm looking for the new CM Updater app. It's bugging me that I can't find it. Feel like I'm overlooking something. Any help out there?


NVM, OP got it


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

thanks for the reply, I actually realized right after I posted this that I could pull it from the CM nightly. haha. I've got some plans for this little app...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> thanks for the reply, I actually realized right after I posted this that I could pull it from the CM nightly. haha. I've got some plans for this little app...


Cool, I'm gonna pull the link then.


----------

